# Hymer B644 - Fiat 2.8JTD - Tracking ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi,

I have recently purchased four new Mitchelin Camping Tyres 215/75R16C but the fitters were unable to do the tracking as they could not be certain of the correct measurement to use. They said they couldn't get the info from Fiat & two different forums gave two conflicting answers !

Thanks in anticipation.

Captain Bligh


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

My amateur understanding is that something between zero and two degree toe-in will do for any vehicle when no other figures are available. The nearer you are to zero toe-in when the vehicle is rolling is best as this will save on tyre wear and fuel consumption. The toe-in figure is to compenesate for the natural outwards force exerted to the tyres when moving forward, therefore my gut feeling is to go for two degrees toe-in - unless someone can come up with the recommended figure.

I'm sure someone on here will be an expert in this area and will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I went to a tyre fitter who uses a laser system. He entered the VIN and the computer gave the recommended settings. 
Mine is a 2005 JTD.


----------

